# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Кто лучший производитель харддисков

## Geser

Вот, мой хард в прохессе накрывания. Интересно узнать рейтинг

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Algris

1. Maxtor
2. Western Digital

----------


## sergey_gum

Стоит Seagate уже год, работой доволен/

----------


## ALEX(XX)

В принципе, на данный момент производители винчестеров держатся на одном уровне развития технологий и скорее всего, привязанность к одной марке это традиция. К слову, компания Samsung гарантирует 100% восстановление данных на винчестерах ёмкостью более 120Гб в случае аппаратного отказа. Конечно, сейчас стоит брать винчестеры только SATA. Конечно, не стоит забывать, что у каждой компании есть разные линейки продуктов. Из того ширпотреба, что есть у нас, нарекания вызывали Samsung 40Gb, очень быстро начинались сыпаться, хотя это зависело от партии винтов. Попадались WD которые начинали себя неадекватно вести после 6 мес. работы. Единственная марка, с которой не практически не было проблем это Seagate. Конечно, на вкус и цвет товарища нет  :Smiley:  Но последнее время проблем с Samsung тоже нет, так что покупка винта дело хитрое. Могу добавить, что Seagate лучше переносят падение. Ради эксперимента (да и у клиентов бывало  :Smiley:  ) ронялись системники со стола (1 метр от пола). Так вот Samsung после такого выживал, но с 5Гб BadBlock, а с Segate дело было лучше, ВВ почти не было. Раз один кадр уронил Seagate  на бетонный пол в подъезде, и ничего, винт выжил. 
Лично я предпочитаю Seagate, хотя это так, если есть на складе, то беру, а если нет, то Samsung.

----------


## pig

У нас исторически продаются Maxtor и Seagate. Надёжные. Бывает, отъезжают, но редко. Процент отказов примерно одинаковый.

----------


## RiC

У меня последний раз умер 80-й Segate прожив ровно год, сейчас Samsung 160, пока живёт, уже 2-й год пощёл, бедов пока не наблюдается, в принципе нравится, тихий и почти не греется.
У самхунга ещё 3 года гарантии по которой, случаё чего, его можно поменять через сервис-центр в отличии от остальных, что тоже бонус.
Segate греются и тарахтят громко.
На мой вкус любой, главное что-бы не Китай(Тайвань), китай в основном сыпется в течении года - двух, не советую IBM, их "трупиков" у меня на работе скопилось больше чем всех отстальных вместе взятых.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Порой приходят бракованые партии, жалоб бывает волна.

----------


## Geser

> У меня последний раз умер 80-й Segate прожив ровно год, сейчас Samsung 160, пока живёт, уже 2-й год пощёл, бедов пока не наблюдается, в принципе нравится, тихий и почти не греется.


У меня было 4 винта WD. Проработали по 2-5 лет без проблем. Сейчас вот взял Maxtor, и он начал сыпаться через год с лишним  :Sad:

----------


## RiC

> У меня было 4 винта WD. Проработали по 2-5 лет без проблем. Сейчас вот взял Maxtor, и он начал сыпаться через год с лишним


WD - хорошо, те которые Малазия, нареканий нет, у меня их десятка 2 -уже больше года все в строю.

----------


## Iceman

Голосовал за Seagate - весчь ;-)). На работе "умерла" парочка Самсунгов. Корейцы - САКС. Также не люблю Футжитсу. Как WD сейчас - не знаю. Раньше нравились.

----------


## pig

Fujitsu больше нет. Не помню, кому они это направление сдали. А IBM нынче называется Hitachi.

----------


## Iceman

> Fujitsu больше нет. Не помню, кому они это направление сдали. А IBM нынче называется Hitachi.


аааа, спасибо за справку - не отслеживал давно.

----------


## pig

Fuhitsu с этого рынка ушла года два назад или больше. Вся свистопляска с помирающими чипами от Cirrus Logic произошла уже после этого. Мы у себя в конторе все фуджики поснимали с машин... уже не помню, прошлой осенью, что ли. После того, как один из них начал помирать.

----------


## Kirill

Seagate. Быстрые и бесшумные. У меня за несколько лет никаких проблем.

----------


## Shu_b

Дома стоят только Сигейты: 
U6 - 40. 80 - более трёх, двух лет проблем никаких нет; 
Барракуда 7 ata 120 - более года - проблема одна... очень горячий;
и последний Барракуда 8 sata 250 - менее года, сказать нечего, работает.

PS Всё стоит в обычном инвиновском корпусе, но в самодельной корзине (из 3 мм аллюминия), с обдувом 120 мм вентилятором. Температура 36-38, единственное, при нарузке, 120-к нагревается до 41... ): (при комнатной 26-28, естественно когда прохладнее и температуры HDD ниже)

Пятилетняя гарантия на сигейты вызывает уважение  :Smiley: 

На работе последние два года сыпятся Максторы, после года работы.

У друга WD 10k - через пару месяцев высыпал кучку бэдов, но работает.

----------


## Geser

Мда, а я заказал WD. Вот теперь думаю как в RAID ставить, stripping или mirroring

----------


## Shu_b

> Мда, а я заказал WD. Вот теперь думаю как в RAID ставить, stripping или mirroring


Про WD, это было приблизительно год назад. 
А вообще, слишком много косвенных факторов влияющих на долговечность  - транспортировка, хранение, эксплуатация. У меня IBM DTLA отработал 1,5 года, вместе с системником обрёл нового владельца и через два года  эксплуатации новым владельцем - он ещё работал.

----------


## spitamen

IBM ДТЛА раньше не оправдал себя так и продал свой хард производственную линию тада, а купил Хитачи.
У меня уже почти 3 года как стоит hard Hitachi 120 Gb.  Он у меня как перенесной всегда со мной, пару раз ронял, тфу тфу работает.
Но скажу что один из самых быстрых хардов эт хитачи. 

Так что я предпочитаю Hitachi

----------


## Mignon

(Western Digital) Однозначно. ;-)

----------


## Algris

Пользуюсь Maxtor уже лет 8 - ни одной проблемы (стучу по дереву), на работе 18 штук и дома 2 SATA RAID (stripped). Есть ещё парочка Seagate, но на фоне Maxtor шумноваты и греются ощутимо сильнее. Радует WD (4 штуки) - очень близко к Maxtor. Надо иметь в виду, что у Maxtor лучшая серия Даймонд плас, она дороже, но того стоит. Кстати, температура моих хардов выше 35С (в жару) не поднималась ни разу

----------


## RiC

> Пятилетняя гарантия на сигейты вызывает уважение


Контора которая продаёт Сегейт, даёт обычно пол-года - год, а сервис-центров от Сегейта я лично не видел ... и куда его с этой гарантией ? Мне его в таком случае выкинуть дешевле, чем отправлять в ближайший сервис-центр.



> У друга WD 10k - через пару месяцев высыпал кучку бэдов, но работает.


У меня 2 десятка WD производства *Малазия* работают уже по полтора - два года - бедов пока нет ни на одном  :Smiley:  Правда не 10000 а 7200.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

> Контора которая продаёт Сегейт, даёт обычно пол-года - год, а сервис-центров от Сегейта я лично не видел ... и куда его с этой гарантией ? Мне его в таком случае выкинуть дешевле, чем отправлять в ближайший сервис-центр.


Вы не указали свой регион, по msk крупные продавцы:
http://www.fcenter.ru/products.shtml...41183671267237
Гарантия 60 мес, продавец имеет свой сервисный центр.
USN-55
OLDI-60
НИКС-24
Sunrise-60

----------


## Shu_b

*Из новостей:* http://hwp.ru/scripts/news_show.php?2861

*Надежные диски от WD с пятилетней гарантией*
Компания Western Digital сообщила о начале поставок высоконадежных 400 Гб накопителей на жестких магнитных дисках с поддержкой интерфейса SATA, предназначенных для установки в сервеные системы и рабочие станции. 400 Гб WD Caviar RE2 RAID приводы поддерживают технологию RAFF (Rotary Accelerometer Feed Forward), которая снижает негативное влияние вибрации на производительность привода. Компания настолько уверена в качестве продукутов, что обеспечивает пятилетнюю гарантию на свои приводы.

Характеристики приводов:

    * скорость вращения 7200 об/мин;
    * 16 Мб буфер;
    * среднее время позиционирования 8,7 мс;
    * стоимость - около $300.

Приводы уже находятся в массовом производстве и появятся в продаже в агусте текущего года.

----------


## CSN

Стоит дваWD-пока новыйSeagate- 2 года,но есть подозрения что ему больше.Когда покупался комп...,не прдставлял вообще что там должно быть внутри ,стояла система а размер был у него 20 Гиг.и остатки 3D Max.

----------


## Timoha

*Seagate*. Установлено два диска, работают более двух лет, нареканий нет.

----------


## ISO

Проголосовал за WD.Считаю небольшим преимуществом данных дисков, то что у них вся начинка плат спрятана во внутрь диска. Меньше вероятности, что при ударе по плате что-то отлетит. А насчет надежности - это показатель, зависящий от многих факторов.

----------


## MOCT

> Проголосовал за WD.Считаю небольшим преимуществом данных дисков, то что у них вся начинка плат спрятана во внутрь диска. Меньше вероятности, что при ударе по плате что-то отлетит.


не рекомендую брать винты, у которых плата под металлической планкой или поролоном - чипы греются сильнее, что сказывается отнюдь не положительно.

у Fujitsu и Quantum были проблемы с флюсом, что приводило к выходу из строя, иногда со взрывом  :Wink: 

WB - период выпуска 10-40gb винчестеров подорвал веру в эту марку.

IBM - никогда не производили хороших винчестеров, не думаю что у Hitachi получится лучше

Seagate - возможно и более шумные, но более отказоустойчивые

Maxtor - очень неприлично греются и шумят

Не рекомендуется использовать диски емкостью 60 и 120gb, т.к. это отбраковка из числа дисков с большей емкостью.

----------


## anton_dr

> WB - ...
> IBM - ...
> 
> Seagate - ...
> 
> Maxtor - ....


И только про Самсунги я (МОСТ) ничего плохого сказать не могу  :Smiley:

----------


## MOCT

> И только про Самсунги я (МОСТ) ничего плохого сказать не могу


да писать устал ;-)
вообще у них только мониторы отличные (у меня повсюду стоят), а вот с другим железом (в первую очередь с винтами) послабее. из винтов у меня куча Seagate.

----------


## Shu_b

> не рекомендую брать винты, у которых плата под металлической планкой или поролоном - чипы греются сильнее, что сказывается отнюдь не положительно.


Seagate U6 -все резиновые  :Smiley:  самые холодные в системе... 




> WB - период выпуска 10-40gb винчестеров подорвал веру в эту марку.


"По слухам" веру в марку подорвала закупка одним из поставщиков железа того времени "упавшего" контенера с HDD данной марки.




> IBM - никогда не производили хороших винчестеров, не думаю что у Hitachi получится лучше


незнаю... но DTLA с 815 чипсетом работает(последний раз когда спрашивал, ещё работал /i815+Seleron-566/) "долго и счастливо", правда у меня при нагреве выдавал страшные звуки  :Smiley: 




> Maxtor - очень неприлично греются и шумят


через год умерла партия тонких...


imho самое главное для долговечности - температурный режим HDD

----------


## anton_dr

> да писать устал ;-)
> вообще у них только мониторы отличные (у меня повсюду стоят), а вот с другим железом (в первую очередь с винтами) послабее. из винтов у меня куча Seagate.


У меня полтора года стоит Самсунг - ничего плохого я (anton_dr) сказать о нем не могу - греется не сильно, не шумит. Правда, машинка домащняя и используется для просмотра мультиков сыном и немного поиграть мной.

----------


## MOCT

> imho самое главное для долговечности - температурный режим HDD


факт. ибо нагрев активизирует все коррозионные процессы.

когда спросил "кулер на HDD" в магазине, на меня таращились страшными глазами, утверждали, что таких не бывает и вообще охлаждать винт вредно

----------


## Shu_b

> когда спросил "кулер на HDD" в магазине, на меня таращились страшными глазами, утверждали, что таких не бывает и вообще охлаждать винт вредно


А я ненарадуюсь Chieftec'у в каждой корзинке место под вентилятор...
вместе с Zalman MFC-1 обеспечивают и охлаждение и тишину...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

До этого пришлось Inwin'овский корпус курочить для установки самодельного каркаса для HDD и 120мм ветродуя...

----------


## MOCT

> А я ненарадуюсь Chieftec'у в каждой корзинке место под вентилятор...
> вместе с Zalman MFC-1 обеспечивают и охлаждение и тишину...


страшные и непонятные слова говорите... у нас в деревне такого не водится ;-(

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> и 120мм ветродуя...


У меня такой в Интеловском корпусе стоит....  Иногда кажется, что добавишь оборотов, и взлетит  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

У меня дома в основном Seagate, работают хорошо, шумят и греются умеренно. Но они у меня стоият в корзине и продуваются 120 мм вентилятором - в таком режиме отказы прекратились. А до этого две штуки на моей памяти сгорело (но у меня массив дисков более терабайта объемом). 
Есть хорошая статистика по Samsung - они дейстительно очень тихо работают, мало греются и мало жрут электроэнергии (у меня живет 250 ГБ IDE Samsung в Linux-овой машинке, включенной 24 часа в сутки - в таком режиме он  вертится уже полгода). Есть под рукой парочка WD - по ним есть статистика отказов (лично у меня один сгорел) и они шумные очень.
Есть данные по IBM - большого объема греются страшно, его только с куллером использовать или вешать в слот для CD/DVD. А вот древние IBM (9 ГБ IDE) очень надежные - у меня один экспонат уже 8 лет живет в драконовских условиях.

----------


## Палыч

У меня мало опыта эксплуатации HDD. И на работе, и дома в основном юзаем Seagate Barracuda. Ничего плохо сказать про них не могу. Тихие, греются весьма умеренно. Никакого персонального охлаждения для них не используем.
Недавно ради интереса прикупил WD800. Тоже всё ОК. Правда, работает чуть громче Барракуд -- головки чуть громче перемещается. Воя от вращения блинов не слышно. Греется примерно также, как и Барракуды.
А мне даже нравиться, когда слышно, как головки перемещаются. Я на слух могу контролировать реакцию винта на те или иные действия системы. 

А вот Maxtor последнее время разочаровал. Я говорю про те винты, которые были выпущены до его поглощения.

Короче, Barracuda рулит.

----------


## fotorama

пользуюсь максторами и особых притензий к ним не имею

----------


## Surfer

Сигейты конешно, бесшумные и надёжные, хотя не самые быстрые  :Smiley:

----------


## Shadow[13]

Простите, а можно ли узнать кто за что голосовал?

Обычно не доверяю голосованиям, т.к. часто голосоют люди плохо разбирающиеся в том на тему чего они голосуют, а голосуют просто либо за то, что сами используют(не обязательно то, что они сами выбирали), либо за то, о чём слышали от кого-то что хорошее, ну бывают и другие варианты...


У меня кстати тоже винчестеры умирают... :(
4 винчестера:
1. 9.5гиг Western Digital WD102BA, ata66, 5600rpm(последние два, не уверен могу и ошибаться), ему уже лет 7 наверное, и работает почти как новый(жаль только, что самое большее на что он способен это UDMA4)... На нём стоит ОС, как на самом живучем. ^_^
Тэстил викторией(Victoria 3.5, hdd-911.com), по тэстам ни одного бэда не было найдено, но вроде как была пара секторов со времянем доступа больше чем 1 секунда(нейверен что они вообще были), но это может быть могли быть какие-то ещё глюки, по данным SMART винт тоже в практически идеальном состоянии. ^_^
2. 76.6гиг IBM IC35L080AVVA07-0, uata100, 7200rpm, ему где-то лет 5, полу-дохлый, практически с самого начала временами издавал странные постукивания, но где-то года через 2 это прекратилось, сейчас очень редко слышу такие постукивания. При проверке винчестера викторией она каждый скан находила 8-16 бэд блоков по разным адресам, но неподалёку друг от друга, сканы были простые, без закрытия бэдов, пробовал скан с закрытием бэдов, никаких особых результатов помоему не дало, если вообще сработало. Связывался с разработчиком виктории, поболтали немного, узнал от него, что таких винтов уже почти не осталось, большая часть из них просто неожиданно умирала, мол человек выключил компьютер вечером, утром проснулся и всё...
3. 232.2гиг Western Digital WD2500JB-00GVA0, uata100(насколько я помню, точно не уверен), 7200rpm(тоже не уверен), ему где-то года 3, достался от знакомого у которого он под линуксом практически полностью перестал работать, просто зависал через несколько минут работы(блок питания менял, не помогло), тэстил викторией, проверка поверхости кое-как прошла, вроде даже бэдов найдено не было, но были сектора со времянем доступа больше 1 секунды(или 1.5?), на тэсте механики винт завис намертво и начал стучать через несколько минут после начала тэста. При использовании в венде винт иногда "подвисает" на минуту-две при копировании на него файлов объёмом более 150-300 мегабайт через проводник(с одного диска на другой), при сливе файлов из сети со скоростью более 4-5 мегабайт в секунду(вообще судя по всему скорость не может вырасти больше 7 метров в секунду, но это просто потому, как это уже грузит цп на 100%(хотя помню когда-то давно у меня стоял RaidenFTPD(FTP server) и с него могли практически до 10 метров в секунду сливать и это грузило проц поменьше чем на 100%, но тормоза в системе были ощутимые)), при копировании файлов с диска на диск тоталом(Total Commander) никаких проблем не возникает, какой-то прогой тэстил скорость винта, до 2/3 графика была практически прямая линия, потом плавное падение по кривой к концу диска, где-то на треть скорость падала, правда при всём при этом было 2 "провала" в которых скорость резко падала практически до нуля, один в середине и один чуть ближе к концу(где-то в тех же местах на графиках виктории были сектора с большим времянем доступа и таймаутами)... В общем сейчас использую для хранения не важных данных и вообще стараюсь его поменьше использовать, пока проблем никаких кроме переодических подвисаний винта(к сожалению вместе с ОС) при копировании файлов не возникало, пользуюсь винтом уже около года.
4. 149гиг Maxtor TM3160815AS, sata 150(не уверен, мне винт подарили недавно, пока не особо им интересовался), 7200rpm, подключен через PCI SATA контрллер(Promise SATA150 TX), пока вроде никаких проблем небыло и не тэстил особо, но греется он заметно... :)

Двум последним винтам места внутри компа нехватило, поэтому они просто лежат сверху перевёрнутые, первый(3.) на блоке питания(положил между ним и блоком питания двд коробку с каким-то диском, обернутую пакетиком от какой-то железки, на всякий случай ^_^), второй(4.) на сидюке(тоже положил на двд бокс обёрнутый пакетиком от железки)... После того как это сделал подумал как бы конденсатора из них и корпуса не получилось(ваще я не особо силён в подобных вещах ^_^), вообще вроде как на сколько я помню различные железки в компе заземляются на корпус, а корпус по идее тоже должен быть заземлён... Прикрыл чем-то сверху, чтоб пыли слишком много не скапливалось и теперь очень аккуратно хожу рядом с компом и слежу чтоб со стола туда ничего не упало...

Машина моя кстати последние года 3(может уже и 4) работает 24/7, с редкими перезагрузками и выключениями обычно только на несколько минут, когда с железом ковыряюсь... Хотя было пару раз на подольше один раз блок питания накрылся, и два раза видюхи дохли...


Винчестерам, которые WD делали тем 5-7+ назад я бы смело да 4(пока ещё не слышал ни о чём чему бы я дал 5 или более, разьве, что только какое серверное железо или какие-то ещё спец. фиговины), а сейчас как-то они скатились, я слышал, что Hitachi вроде неплохие, но ничего кроме сравнительных тэстов производительности я не нашел, а на мой взгляд главным в винчестере является безглючность и живучесть, ну ещё не слишком завышенная цена... :)

Может кто знает где можно подобные данные найти?

Вообще из всего что я понял о винтах так это то, что не стоит покупать новые модэли, и то, что перед покупкой чего-либо стоит поискать в инэте информацию о конкретных модэлях которые вам бы подошли и почитать в инэте, что пишут люди...

Вообще у меня была идея найти разных людей которые в сервисах по восстановлению информации с умерших винтов(либо просто по починке винтов) работают, выспросить у них какие им винты чаще всего приносят, или вообще попытаться найти таблици со статистикой по месяцам/полугодиям по разным модэлям и фирмам, попытаться найти статистики по продажам аналогичные, данные по винтам, и попытаться всё это сопоставить... (ну может быть ещё попытаться сопоставить данные по винтам и статистики продаж и попытаться прикинуть примерную клиентуру, потом прикинуть как часто какие люди обращаются в сервис центры при проблемах с винчестером и потом всё это сопоставить с остальными статистиками и попытаться сделать более-менее достоверный график... вообще тогда наверное лучше попытаться найти подобную информацию и про другие страны, и может быть даже попросить несколько человек заинтересовавшихся помочь в сборе информации... тогда бы можно было сделать просто офигительную статистику и с практически 50% уверенностью узнать какие же винты всётаки неплохие) ^_^

P.S. Знакомые железячники рекомендовали винты Hitachi, и не рекомендовали Seagate, Maxtor, WD... что-то ещё было но непомню точно, а логи ковырять не хочется... :(

----------


## TANUKI

В "кармане" использовал 80 Гб винт Тошиба (2,5). Карман "Револтек" помер, а вот диск живой до сих пор  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## taloran

*Shadow[13]*
Зачётно   :Smiley: 
Ну что можно сказать, ронять винты не надо и они вам будут благодарны.
Пользуюсь счас Seagate.Доволен.



> "]P.S. Знакомые железячники рекомендовали винты Hitachi, и не рекомендовали Seagate, Maxtor, WD... что-то ещё было но непомню точно, а логи ковырять не хочется...


Да фик его знает. Maxtor-ы как долговечны, WD - не знаю, у меня HDD инспектором не очень хорошие показатели проявил за полгода только, хотя и не был нулёвый.
Seagate хочется надеятся не подведёт, а вообще посмотрим. Новые линейки ждут своего часа.

----------


## NRA

по шуму/скорости, t, сервизу и т.д. остановился на WD

/каждая модель индивидуальна, как и комп, и пользователь. ИМХО/

----------


## gdn

Seagate 3.5, Samsung
для 2.5 всегда старался брать или fujitsu или самсунг

----------


## sewell

Два винта 3 месяца назад сдал по гаратии на обмен - 1 - Sumsung 500 Gb, второй Seagate - 750 Gb. Первый полетел через 2 месяца, второй через 3 недели. Симптомы - просто перестали определятся ВООБЩЕ. Один клиентский, другой себе брал. Поменял оба на WD - пока все ОК. Да и теперь беру и себе и людям WD.  Голосовал именно за WD... Раньше, конечно Sumsung был у меня в приоритете. Но последний год он меня жестко стал разочаровывать, что флешки, что винты, что мониторы....

----------


## Игорь

Seagate - 250 Gb. с 2005 г.(заменил умершего, через 2-е недели  Samsungа) :Wink: 
Seagate - 160 Gb. с 2007 г. (при установке DVD привода, молотком ровнял карман в системнике, а винт забыл снять) :Censored:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Seagate - 500 Gb. с 2009 г. (устанавливал в последнюю, а снимал в первую очередь) :Cool: 
Все винты шуршат и радуют  :094: 
Вывод:  "Seagate"  :Beer:

----------


## pig

У нас в конторе пошли от покупателей возвраты Seagate по гарантии. Причём с серверов.

----------


## fotorama

у меня на работе почти везде Seagate 250Гб, а дома Seagate 250Гб и Seagate 1Тб и вроде все норм....

----------


## agent_smith

В компе установлены самсунги.Не жалуюсь.А вообще читал по обзору Хитачи самые лучшие по стабильности.

----------


## Mid-djet

Samsung - стучит, шумит но работает у сестры уже лет 5 (200 Gb)
Segate -  ещё IDEшные часто умирали не взирая на охлаждение у друзей и знакомых, у меня лично ни разу.
WD 500 Gb SATA купил в 2007, не грелся не носил, не ронял с блинами порядок но вот контроллер накушался к декабрю 2008 (в инэте нашел инфу, что это партия была такая)
WD 80 Gb SATA ( имеет 2 шлейфа питания) куплен в апреле 2006г. используется для ОСей, пока без проблем)
Сейчас поставил WD 640 Gb SATA (линейки блэк по совету) вроде норм
Maxtor - стоит у подруги на 80 Gb... ну очень древний . Стучит и цокает...при разбиении на 2 раздела тупит.
Вообще срок службы харда наверное года 2-3 при интенсивной нагрузке, в домашних 3-4. Не надежное хранилище.
Может OCZ начнет выпускать свои диски?

----------


## PavelP

До 2006 приобретал\ставил\рекомендовал Seagate, но осенью 2006 попёрла ужасная партия, перешёл на WD (тесты тады показали мне, что WD- лучше). До конца 2008 любил WD, периодически преобретая Seagate для тестов, сейчас Seagate подтянулис и снова №1 для меня. Но тесты ЖД сейчас сводят всё к тому, что ЖД сейчас практически не отличаются по качеству...

----------


## Wiesel

Стоят Сигейт и ВД. Но есть подозрения, что кто-то начал косячить, и этот кто-то возможно ВД, на котором разделы с системами и раздел с помойкой (начинаю сомневаться в правильности такого разбиения...)  :Sad:  

Собственно, в Краснодаре, когда я покупал этот самый ВД (года полтора назад), выбора особенно не было. Максторы бывают, но редко. В любой компутерный магазин зайти - лежать будут наверняка Сигейт и ВД. 

Нынче же на прилавках лежат еще и слонсунги с хитачами. Друзья из магазинов самсунги больше ругают. Сигейты в этом году тоже не советуют, т.к. попадаются косячные партии. А вот про Хитачи никто дурного слова не сказал.

Что примечательно, новые винты меньше 80 Гб искать в магазинах уже бесполезно. Вдобавок ИДЕшные стоят ощутимо дороже, чем САТА. Видимо, норовят избавиться и производители, и трейдеры от ИДЕ. В этой версии я окончательно уверился, когда мне подарили новую материнку: я вспомнил абсолютно весь словарный запас русского матерного, пока присобачил шлейф от НЕКи.

----------


## Infernal_lightning

Seagate - 500Гб...Почему-то мне кажется, что он умирает :Sad: ...

----------


## snifer67

Seagate-250.Проблема только что любит греться ну это решимо.

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> До 2006 приобретал\ставил\рекомендовал Seagate, но осенью 2006 попёрла ужасная партия...


В 2006-м покупал ПК, весной. Seagate 200 Гб работает без проблем, немного греется. Похоже повезло, успел купить до осени :Cheesy:

----------


## Natik91

У меня Hitachi проработал год безотказно, потом стал жутко глючить, при проверке диска на наличие ошибок и повреждённых секторов выдавал, что всё ок! ОООчень много раз слетала система с него, потом даже не ставилась обратно... Раза с 10 наверно встала нормально,не криво... А потом я на всякий случай купила ещё один хард - сегейт, так сейчас оба работают просто отлично!))) И проверяла хитачи - выдал несколько килобайт битых секторов... И из-за них я столько мучалась!!!

----------


## Andreich_N

Больше двух лет стоят два WD, 320 и 500, нареканий никаких.

----------


## PavelP

При том, что больштнство отвечающих позиционируют свой ответ исключительно исходя из того, какой винт стоит дома,- предлагаю опрос озаглавить- "у кого какой винт дома?"))))))))

----------

